
Why Is There No Uber for Prostitution? - colinramsay
http://www.forbes.com/sites/modeledbehavior/2015/02/22/why-is-there-no-uber-for-prostitution/
======
RafaelB
Actually the solution to the problem of reviews raised is one that has already
been semi-solved amongst sex-worker communities in the UK. Punternet(don't
know if there are similar sites in other countries) allows customers of sex
workers to review and there seem to be quite active communities around it.
Before anyone's left wondering, I know about this because there is a project
called 'The Invisible Men', that collates these reviews and presents them as
an insight into the world of sex work. Both very interesting to check out.
Obviously it's not marketed and packaged in the same way as Uber is, but it's
probably the most effective one can create whilst sex work remains illegal.

------
markoolio11
There is no Uber for prostitution, because app stores do not allow such apps.
Wikisexguide ( [http://www.wikisexguide.com](http://www.wikisexguide.com) ) is
an site online that finds escorts and street prostitutes from the city you
type in to the search box, but currently they do not have mobile app. For a
while there was similar an escorts app called Pepp r (
[https://peppr.it/](https://peppr.it/) ) but I do not think you can find it
from app store anymore. Tinder (
[http://www.gotinder.com/](http://www.gotinder.com/) ) is an dating app which
tries to block prostitutes using it, but example if you use this app in
Bangkok, you will mostly find female and ladyboy prostitutes from this app.
Also in NYC I have seen some escorts on Tinder.

------
mycroft-holmes
Because our government doesn't respect the sovereignty of individuals to sell
services that involve their own body?

------
stolio
> allowing technology that makes it safer and less intertwined with criminal
> world seems would seem like a positive step forward.

No copy editing? At least proof-read the dang thing.

There's no reason to write an article like this if you're not willing to look
at the reasons of _why_ prostitution is illegal since that underpins the
entire thing. Instead it's just another libertarian rant about yet another
regulated market that would totally be fine if the government would just get
out of the way.

------
lormayna
Airbnb for prostitution exists:
[http://www.airsnb.com/](http://www.airsnb.com/)

------
twic
Vooza tried this before they pivoted to local - see around 1:20:

[http://vooza.com/videos/radimparency/](http://vooza.com/videos/radimparency/)

------
astazangasta
In addition to the legality issue, thanks to Tinder et al there is plenty of
free exchange going on; lack of demand for paid sex is my guess.

~~~
justathrow2k
You guess wrong - demand will always be high. For the most part, the people
who can easily get hookups on Tinder are not the same people who would be
paying for sex.

------
fwn
A centralised service for a market still illegal in many (even some modern)
countries isn't expected to be something sustainable.

What am I missing here?

------
drchaos
there is: [https://peppr.it/](https://peppr.it/)

------
iblaine
Forbes, asking the tough questions.

